# Cfl for flower??



## tha_eliminator34 (Aug 20, 2008)

I see all these posts an it seems nobody uses the cfls for flowering but only veg, i have my baby (2 weeks old by the way wish a happy birthday) in im usin a 42 watt cfl cool white an i was jus plannin on gettin a couple more 20 watt cfls for flowering, will 62 watts not work? need help you guys are the **** smoke on...


----------



## tha_eliminator34 (Aug 20, 2008)

tha_eliminator34 said:
			
		

> I see all these posts an it seems nobody uses the cfls for flowering but only veg, i have my baby (2 weeks old by the way wish a happy birthday) in im usin a 42 watt cfl cool white an i was jus plannin on gettin a couple more 20 watt cfls for flowering, will 62 watts not work? need help you guys are the shiznit smoke on...


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 20, 2008)

if its only one plant taking up about a square foot it will work. u need a minimum of 50 watts per square foot. and u cant really go overboard especially with cfls. because they are energy efficient and put out small amounts of heat. and yes u can use cfls for flowering but they wouldnt work as well as an hps lamp, if u rle wanna maximize results swith for a digital ballast so u can use an MH bulb for veg stage and switch to the hps for flower. then u would truly see results


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 20, 2008)

You need to look alot harder... There are many growers here using CFL for flowering....CFL's work great for flowering, you just need 3K-5K of Lumens per square foot.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 20, 2008)

i flower under cfls and have been pretty happy with what i get.. are you using a box to flower or just open area?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 20, 2008)

What spectrum is the light?You will need a red spectrum (27000k) for better flowering.The more the better.Three painters light reflectors(w/ ballast) and a three pack of 100 watt red cfl's (the GE brand) only cost you around $30 at wal-mart.I would at least put that much on it.Double it later if possible.
I made a flowering light from a upside down stainless steal sink,2 day glo,and 10 red spectrum cfl's.Works great.


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 20, 2008)

I grew one plant under 6 42w cfls all around it they wrote a book on it. This way you get light all around your plant and not just on top.  I got a lot of good bud but they didnt pack any WEIGHT at all they where all very airy and wispy with very little resin but i did get a buzz.  I was not sold on the idea I had to try but now im an HPS dude now.  You need to keep your light as close as possible with out burning your leaves or buds at least an inch away.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 20, 2008)

i run 17-42 watt 2700k cfls on a light board above 6 plants in a 2x2x4 box.. i get great buds, very solid take a look at some of my bud pics in the bud pic section.


----------

